# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Microsoft to drop the name.  Really?!

## FunkyDexter

Just found this article on the BBC News site.

I find it hard to believe that MS will actually drop the name at this late stage and I predict a LARGE payout or lengthy legal battle instead but it'll be interesting to keep an eye on this one.

----------


## jmcilhinney

Patents and copyrights make me sick sometimes.  If you are using it in a different product space then using the same name as something else should not be an issue.  Are Parisians going to have to start referring to a "French-style underground rail system"?

----------


## dilettante

Yeah I saw this headlined as *The Death of Metro* and had to read it.

Is 'Metro' now a banned word at Microsoft? was more informative if not as big a "grabber" headline.

----------


## dilettante

Maybe they could call it "Bauhaus Lite" or "Back to the 1930s Look?"

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Patents and copyrights make me sick sometimes


This does feel like an abuse, doesn't it?  Particularly as "Metro" is used as a abreviation in everyday parlance.  If guys get their hair highlighted and wear too much aftershave are we to refer to them as Win8TileBasedUISexual in the future?

I notice from Dilittante's link, though, that MS are saying this _isn't_ to do with litigation.  I suspect that's just because it would be a bit embarressing though.




> Maybe they could call it "Bauhaus Lite"


  Nah, Bauhaus was all about function over form.  The way UIs seem to be going these days is the exact opposite of that.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Patents and copyrights make me sick sometimes.


Same here! Although, there needs to be something for lawyers to do all day.

----------


## SJWhiteley

Although I do not like the interface at this stage, I did think 'Metro' was a short, snappy and generic enough name that really suited a 'next iteration'. In short, a codename which sticks.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I think the interesting thing is that it _has_ stuck, no matter what some German retailer would like.  At this stage of the game I don't think MS will be able to distance themselves from the name no matter how hard they try - people are just going to call it Metro regardless.  I don't know what happens at that point but I would imagine the copyright becomes unenforcable.  After all, when was the last time you got sued for calling your Dyson a Hoover.  As long as MS don't use the word in their literature or releases I doubt anyone will be able to do anything about it.

----------


## Darkbob

I knew if I just ignored this whole "Metro" fad it would go away! 

Ahhh... back to VB6 for me.   :Smilie:

----------


## fane1988

How about just calling it NUI.

----------


## IanS

Any more news on this "Metro" name thing ?

Some sales guy from Microsoft phones me yesterday trying to persuade me to update my MSDN subscription to "blah blah blah and enjoy the benefits of VS 2012 to develop METRO applications" (His words, not mine)

----------


## brad jones

> Any more news on this "Metro" name thing ?



"Modern App Experience" refers to any application that takes advantages of modern concepts such as "always connected", "mobile", "touch",  etc...  It is not specific to Microsoft or Windows.

Metro apps on Windows are now called "Windows Store Apps".  No, I did not make that name up, and yes, that is the name. 

Microsoft actually commented that there are four types of apps they are focused on:

*Windows Desktop* - These are standard applications that you are likely used to
*Windows Store Apps* - This is the official name of Windows 8 applications that used to be called Windows Metro Apps. These are the apps that will be distributed via the "store" model.
*Windows Phone Apps* -These are obviously Windows phone apps. It is worth noting that the Windows Phone Marketplace is now the Windows Phone Store.
*Internet Explorer* - Microsoft called out that they See Internet Explorer as an app target too.

And here is a pretty picture they use:

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Windows Store Apps


Wow, the marketting just went crazy with that one didn't they? :Smilie:

----------

